# restoring/modifying  an 1980 Schwinn De Luxe Twinn 5



## Juliannat2000 (Nov 13, 2015)

I just purchased a De Luxe Twinn 5 tandem in almost perfect original condition. I want to lighten up the bike as it weighs 64 lbs. It has a rear drum brake that I would like to eliminate and add rear rim brakes. (I won't be going down any steep hills) Also the tires and wheels are a size that is no longer made. I am wondering if it would be possible to change out to 650c or 700cc aluminum wheels and tires? Other things I would do would be to change out the saddles, seat posts (make these from pipe), try to do quick release on seats and front wheel.  I have been reading Sheldon Brown's old blogs and his book. I'm taking the bike to an old school Schwinn bike mechanic soon to see what he thinks.

Does anyone have experience with this? Or suggestions?


----------



## sleepy (Nov 13, 2015)

I had fun with mine although it in no way was pristine (rescued from the backyard of a crack house in Detroit). 

'65 Deluxe, original Coppertone paint, ratty Phantom fenders, Electra leopard seats, new CST whitewalls.....it draws a lot of attention.


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 13, 2015)

Unless you must do this particular bike I'd recommend that you seek out a Schwinn Paramount Tandem.
  I doubt you shave off more than 12-15 lbs Max.  Changing tubing to pipe is going the wrong way!
    Plus a Paramount tandem takes 27" or 700c wheels.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 14, 2015)

Thats alot of work.  Sounds like you need to start with a different tandem to accomplish your goals.  

  For example wheels can turn into a huge PITA.  Axle diameter is way different  between the wheels you mention and Twinn fork ends are not designed for those (9MM)axles. If you change wheel diameter you might need to find different reach calipers and on and on.


Another vote here for finding a Paramount or one of the mid 80's Twinns(I think) with 27 inch wheels.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 14, 2015)

I would get some s6 tires they still make them ,  10 to 12 bucks from Niagara cycle, or take the wheels of a mountain bike, they will fit a wider range of tires, just use mountain bike brake calipers and you can run 1.75 to 2.125 balloons, 27" tires ride like crap,  ride on the back , let your better half drive and do all the peddling and save your money , those atom hubs are worth a bunch of dough and anything that says Paramount is going to cost out the rear-end
have fun
Scooter


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 14, 2015)

You could swap out to 650B wheels. The S-6 wheels on there now are 597BSD, 650B is 584BSD, so you'd only have to drop the brake pads down about 7mm, which might well work with the stock caliper on the front.  Shouldn't affect the stance, as the 650B tires will be a bit taller to make up for the shorter rims.  These wheels would likely have to be custom builds, and 650B stuff isn't cheap (ask me how I know) unless you go with crap, and there's no sense doing that.  As previous posters have mentioned, you'll have to find / fit new hubs to the current dimensions of the frame and fork.  It can all be done, but it certainly won't be cheap.  Personally, I'd swap out to new Sturmey alloy 90mm drum brakes front and rear, but that's a whole 'nother story.

As far as making it a lighter bike on the scale, man, not a whole lot you can do there.  Switching out to lighter wheels and tires will make the bike *ride* a whole lot lighter.  But the frame, fork, and drivetrain on these Twinns is still lots of steel.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Juliannat2000 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks all for your input. I will let you know what I decide to do.


----------



## Romance1984 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sounds like you need to start with a different tandem to accomplish your goals.
โปรโมชั่นแทงบอล


----------



## cyberpaull (Nov 20, 2015)

It's just my opinion........BUT......financially it doesn't make much sense to change that much on a ORIGINAL Schwinn. Like others said start with a lighter tandem from the start. Sorry I have a love for original looking bikes.


----------

